# PS3 Konsole mit Viel Zubehör - TV Karte - HTC Rhyme - Muss Weg zum Rumstehen zu schade



## autoanswer7 (29. Juni 2012)

*Preisupdate - PS3 Konsole mit Viel Zubehör - TV Karte*

Verkaufe eine PS3 Konsole mit Viel Zubehör.

Lieferumfang:

Konsole
2 DualShock3 Sixaxis
Wireless Micros
Movecontroller
Eyetoy Cam
Buzz Controllern
allen Kabeln die Original dabei waren

Konsole ist 2 Jahre alt
diesbezüglich wird auch keine Rechnung mitgeliefert.
Mehrere Spiele welche ich auf Anfrage Preisgebe.

Mein Preis: VHB 190€ zzgl. Versand mit 40GB
Mein Preis: VHB 220€ zzgl. Versand mit 80GB
Mein Preis: VHB 240€ zzg. Versand mit 250GB

Kein Einzelverkauf, NUR KOMPLETT.

Es Geht auch ein Tausch gegen ein Laptop mit Core2Duo und Original Windows 7 Lizenz, Nichts Verbasteltes oder auch Tausch gegen ein NAS für 4 Festplatten und sollte aktuelle Standarts entsprechen

Tausch nur Persönlich im Raum Köln/Bonn

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hauppauge WinTV Nova S Plus

*Features*

Digitales SAT-TV/-Radio am PC empfangen
Nahtlose Einbindung der TV-Karte in Windows Media Center für Sat-Fernsehen (DVB-S)
Timeshift-Funktion für zeitversetztes Fernsehen
Manuelle und timergesteuerte Aufnahme von SAT-TV/ -Radio
Digitaler Videotext
Aufnahme von analogen Videoquellen per Software-Encoder im MPEG-2-Format
Bequeme Bedienung über die mitgelieferte Hauppauge IR-Fernbedienung
Über einen speziellen Treiber ist der Betrieb in Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 möglich
DiSEqC 1.0 - Unterstützung für die Ansteuerung von bis zu 4 LNBs

*Anschlüsse*

LNB Eingang: IEC F-type (female)
S-Video-Eingang (4-pin DIN)
Composite-Video-Eingang (Cinch)
Stereo-Audio-Eingang (3.5 Stereo-Klinkenbuchse)
Infrarot-Empfänger-Eingang (2.5 mm Klinkenbuchse)

*Lieferumfang*

WinTV-NOVA-S-Plus PCI Steckkarte
Fernbedienung inklusive 2 AAA Batterien
Infrarot-Empfänger für Fernbedienung

Neupreis: 40,72€ zzgl. Versand

Mein Preis: 20€ zzgl Versand und zzgl PayPal



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kein Vorabversand. 
Versand erfolgt nur nach Geldeingang oder bei PayPal nach Geldverfügung.
Versand erfolgt nur innerhab Deutschlands (Ausland kostet extra)
Zahlung nur via PayPal und Überweisung Akzeptiert (gebühren trägt der Käufer (2 % + 0,35 Euro))

*Privatverkauf*, daher keine Gewährleistung/Garantie/Sachmängelhaftung. Rückgabe ausgeschlossen. Alle Angaben sind nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen erfolgt. Verkauf im Bekanntenkreis vorbehalten. Ferner behalte ich es mir vor, bestimmte User vom Kauf auszuschließen


----------



## autoanswer7 (30. Juni 2012)

Preise sind Verhandelbar.
Und Positive Bewertungen kann ich bei Ebay, und weiteren Foren vorweisen


----------



## autoanswer7 (1. Juli 2012)

die PlayStation 3 mit allem drum und Drann muss weg.
sie ist zu schade zum rumstehen.

PREISE Können Verhandelt werden


----------



## Crysisheld (1. Juli 2012)

Ich hab jetzt schon eine PN geschrieben, was für Spiele sind dabei?


----------



## autoanswer7 (1. Juli 2012)

PN ist gesendet

Preise sind Verhandelbar im Vernünftigen Rahmen.


----------



## autoanswer7 (2. Juli 2012)

echt keiner interesse?


----------



## autoanswer7 (3. Juli 2012)

Preisupdate


----------



## autoanswer7 (4. Juli 2012)

Hepp und hoch


----------



## autoanswer7 (5. Juli 2012)

hepp und hoch


----------



## autoanswer7 (7. Juli 2012)

Jetzt auch Tausch möglich


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Juli 2012)

Hmm schon mal dran gedacht, dass deine Preise total überzogen sind. Das Zubehör ist jetzt wirklich nicht so der Burner und die Spiele hättest du auch posten können, da ist ja nix indiziertes oder so dabei - eigentlich nur naja Spiele für die ich nen Euro zahlen würde. Du möchtest für eine 2 Jahre alte Konsole 240 EUR. Du kriegst ja schon eine neue mit Controller und Spiel für 250!?!?!?  Ein NAS mit 4 Festplatten kostet auch weit mehr als deine 250er Konsole. 

Also wenn du schon sagst im vernünftigen Rahmen, dann bleib bitte auch realistisch. Denn mehr als 150 EUR würde ich für ne 2 Jahre alte Konsole mit 250GB und Spielen die nichts besonderes sind eigentlich nicht ausgeben. 

Trotzdem noch viel Glück beim Verkauf.


----------



## autoanswer7 (8. Juli 2012)

mit dem Ganzen zubehör ist es devinitiv 190€ zzgl. Versand und PayPal Wert.


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Juli 2012)

autoanswer7 schrieb:


> mit dem Ganzen zubehör ist es devinitiv 190€ zzgl. Versand und PayPal Wert.



Tja wenn es soviel wert wäre, würde es auch jemand bereit sein zu bezahlen.  Dieses Eyetoy Dingens da braucht kein Mensch, 1 Controller war eh schon immer bei der PS3 dabei und die Buzz Controller waren bei dem Buzz Game dabei und das hat regulär auch nie mehr als jedes andere PS3 Spiel gekostet. Der Movecontroller ist auch so nen Teil was eigentlich keiner braucht. Ich habe damals eine PS3 mit über 40 Spielen verramscht TimeCrisis4 mit der ConGun und es war erstaunlich wie schnell diese Sachen an Wert verlieren... Wenn du jetzt anstatt der ganannten Spiele TimeCrisis4 usw. dabei hättest würde ich sogar das Geld zahlen aber so sorry mehr als 150 wirste nirgends kriegen...


----------



## autoanswer7 (8. Juli 2012)

für 150 bekommst du nur die Konsole mit einen Controller und allen anschlusskabeln. aber nicht alles.


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Juli 2012)

autoanswer7 schrieb:


> für 150 bekommst du nur die Konsole mit einen Controller und allen anschlusskabeln. aber nicht alles.



Die 250ger? Kannst du mal ein Bild machen? Wie gut die Konsole noch aussieht und auch die Siegelschraube fotografieren, nur damit ich weiss, dass nicht schon mal an dem Teil rumgepfuscht wurde.


----------



## autoanswer7 (8. Juli 2012)

Ja die 250gb Version.
Für 150€ zzgl. Versand und paypal (2% + 0,35€)
Ohne das zusätzliche Zubehör und Spiele.
Für den Preis bekommst du dann halt nur die PS3 mit einem Controller und netzstecker und av Kabel.


----------



## autoanswer7 (8. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

